
Show HN: Develop Formal Language Designed as Digital Scientific Notations - inderm
https://www.guaana.com/projects/scientific-notations-for-the-digital-era
======
brudgers
In keeping with the spirit of "Show HN" is there anything I can play with or
try out?

